# Cut my hand trimming



## Moto224 (Jul 15, 2015)

Figured I'd share my injury with everyone maybe it will help some guys just slow down n think twice... I've been working with a tree Co for 8 years now. Started as ground guy then got my CDL n after couple years got in the log truck n messed around in the bucket here n there. I Always paid attention to bucket guys n lower techniques n different types of cuts to steer branches n all that. So with 15 Crack heads n douch bags later I finally got my shot! So my first full year in the bucket n I'm tearing **** up! Really impressing people like a natural. So one day I'm taking down couple of locusts in this back yard n one top snapped a branch on a nearby tree, so I boomed over n was in an awkward position as well as reaching grabbed the hanger with right n reach up with 200 t in left n zipped off. At the same time I feel a bump on my right hand n instantly know "this can't b good" ! Inch wide gash on top of my hand straight pissing blood! I couldn't get down fast enough in our slow ass Terex with scissor lift! I rapped the **** out of it n raced to hospital. Cut tendon n nicked the bone, not nice! Out of work for4 months n workman's comp sucks!

All this trying to rush n I'm always trying to make it easier on my grouND guys. They can walk up the hill to grab the branch next time... no but it's in my nature just from starting as a ground guy. I just now always get in a good position to cut n grab a good foot or two from the saw. We work as a team so I flip everything in the right direction if possible n everyone is happy.

It's now been two years since my accident n it definitely made me more aware not to mention a better tree guy. So now I'm the top guy at our tree Co n the ski is the limit getting better every day.


----------



## Moto224 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just needed to add that after two years I am still having issues with my hand. Lost some motion in my thumb as well as strength. And I broke my right wrist in a motocross accident over 15 yrs ago, and now I get extreme sharp shooting pains in my wrist... SUCKS! Still can tear it up out there tho!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 16, 2015)

No wonder your typing is so bad!


----------



## Moto224 (Jul 16, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> No wonder your typing is so bad!


Ha ha... What do u expect I do tree work, I didn't go to college :****you:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 16, 2015)

Some tree guys went to college and have a degree in forestry, horticulture, and environmental management[emoji6]


----------



## Del_ (Jul 16, 2015)

Where is it written that one handing means throwing all common sense to the wind?

When you are in an awkward position to cut with one hand, don't do it, fool!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 16, 2015)

Your first post and you come to school us and brag. 
You do not know us, 
I have been here awhile and never said anything about my injuries. Especially on the first post.
Why not introduce yourself before you start preaching and teaching,,welcome to AS, 
Jeff


----------



## Moto224 (Jul 17, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> Your first post and you come to school us and brag.
> You do not know us,
> I have been here awhile and never said anything about my injuries. Especially on the first post.
> Why not introduce yourself before you start preaching and teaching,,welcome to AS,
> Jeff


I'm sorry u feel that way I wasn't trying to brag or put anyone down. I was trying to give my background in the industry. Not my fault some of u spent thousands on schooling to do tree work!


----------



## Moto224 (Jul 17, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Where is it written that one handing means throwing all common sense to the wind?
> 
> When you are in an awkward position to cut with one hand, don't do it, fool!


That's my point it was as dumb rookie mistake and I learned from it. It's on my mind every cut I make up there!


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 17, 2015)

cut to your right hand? your not natural left handed are you? if not your going to upset the data stats collected here as look see not one hit to any operators the right hand.... i find that hard to believe and struggle with the numbers given as 28543 is 78 saw hits a day P/A or 3.2 perhr / 24 hour day or or ? but its lower than your gun deaths so some solace..

http://www.elvex.com/facts08.htm



anyhoo welcome thanks for sharing them top handle saws have much to answer due to the harm they "can " bring but debate that another thread


----------



## BGrass (Jul 17, 2015)

The time spent doing tree work has taught me a few things. One: Time is money. Two: Accidents happen. Three: Jobs are not bid for accident occurrence. Four: There is always time for taking your time for safety sake. Five: Its always better to go over a job a couple hours then to make a claim. Six: You win some you loose some. There are a lot more but I think that's enough for now


----------



## Moto224 (Jul 18, 2015)

BGrass said:


> The time spent doing tree work has taught me a few things. One: Time is money. Two: Accidents happen. Three: Jobs are not bid for accident occurrence. Four: There is always time for taking your time for safety sake. Five: Its always better to go over a job a couple hours then to make a claim. Six: You win some you loose some. There are a lot more but I think that's enough for now


Well said...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2015)

So ya had a little boo boo stop n get back to work


----------



## Moto224 (Jul 19, 2015)

derwoodii said:


> cut to your right hand? your not natural left handed are you? if not your going to upset the data stats collected here as look see not one hit to any operators the right hand.... i find that hard to believe and struggle with the numbers given as 28543 is 78 saw hits a day P/A or 3.2 perhr / 24 hour day or or ? but its lower than your gun deaths so some solace..
> 
> http://www.elvex.com/facts08.htm
> View attachment 436270
> ...


Ah so there is some decent guys on this site that don't attack me for sharing my story, or making fun of the way I type. English class wasn't my strong suit in school. Any way I am right handed. I do residential tree work so I'm handling limbs left n right, literally. 

Well thank you for the warm welcome. "Happy cutting" "slow down be safe" "tomorrow's another day"


----------



## Zale (Jul 20, 2015)

You didn't cut yourself because you were rushing. You cut yourself because you were one handing. Stay safe and welcome.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 22, 2015)

Hmmm, cut yourself one handing. At my company, you would be fired (for one handing) and probably have your worker comp claim challenged. We have to sign a piece of paper that in essence says "I will never one hand" among other things.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2015)

Braawhahahah anyone who tells me they never one hand a saw in the tree is a pencil pusher. I think limit the times you one hand is wise but any well seasoned climber knows it is sometimes necessary.

Note: I'm not condoning the use of one handing a saw just merely pointing out the only ones who say they never do it, also; have never been 90 foot up a cottonwood removing 15 foot overhang in 25 mph wind


----------



## Moto224 (Jul 26, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Hmmm, cut yourself one handing. At my company, you would be fired (for one handing) and probably have your worker comp claim challenged. We have to sign a piece of paper that in essence says "I will never one hand" among other things.


Doing residential tree work it is a necessity to cut n chuck, can't lower everything. All I'm saying is I learned from it, and grew from the experience. We work as a team, so flipping n steering branches is what we do . It just helps the job move more efficiently, and not killing the guys on the ground. Some guys will just cut n drop everything in a huge rats nest, not me. As well as being safe and taking my time to be in a good position and watch for the guys. "Slow is Fast"


----------



## acer-kid (Aug 15, 2015)

Try snap cuts. Most of the time, one handing can be avoided with no real measurable loss in time. Especially while in a lift/bucket.

Climbing is a little different due to positioning. I'm personally going to avoid one handing a saw as much as humanly possible. But; if I'm in a steady, solid work position to one hand, but have to move to a more unsteady position to two hand.. Chances are I'm one handing that cut every time. 

No saw is designed to be used one handed. Period. Their safety features are moot at that point. But.. is there a specific set of circumstances where one handing is arguably safer?
I think so.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 15, 2015)

Moto224 said:


> Doing residential tree work it is a necessity to cut n chuck, can't lower everything. All I'm saying is I learned from it, and grew from the experience. We work as a team, so flipping n steering branches is what we do . It just helps the job move more efficiently, and not killing the guys on the ground. Some guys will just cut n drop everything in a huge rats nest, not me. As well as being safe and taking my time to be in a good position and watch for the guys. "Slow is Fast"



I work residential 200 days a year (we have no weather shut downs), so I'm pretty familiar with the process. If I have to cut and chuck, undercut with my 201, finish top cut with the handsaw. Takes marginally longer, but I've never had a complaint about my productivity.


----------

